

Tell HN: Searching all stackoverflow sites with Google Custom Search - tzury

I just created this custom search which search all three domains at once (stackoverflow, serverfault and stackexchange).<p>There is no question about the quality of the answers on those collection of sites, yet, I fond it annoying that is I have a question about ssh I should look at serverfault, stackoverflow, superuser and unix.stackexchange and perhaps few others to find out if this question has been asked before...<p>http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=014927534610857777870:6zn_optdtbu
======
tzury
clickable link:
[http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=014927534610857777870:6zn_...](http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=014927534610857777870:6zn_optdtbu)

